# Night Terrors on Station Street



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

Here is Lester's new home






curb view


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Wowsa! I love all your details. Everything is so well thought out and complete! There is just so much to admire that I really don't think I can pic just one thing.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Really fantastic! Agree that there are so many details and things to look at. You also have a great space to work with. I really noticed how well you have everything lit. Not overdone but creepy and colorful. Very nice job!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

^^^^^What they said ^^^^^^^ 
Very nice work Billy!


----------



## morrisdirector (Mar 15, 2015)

The "Freak Show" room is a masterpiece! Is this in front of a house? Is it meant for Trick-Or-Treaters? No matter who this is for, it's AMAZING! You must need a warehouse to store all of it year round!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You had me at the three-headed dog at the entrance - or whatever that was:jol:

Wowza! Beautifully done and a feast for the eyes.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:That is fantastic and the set up is HUGE! So spread out and the logistics of all those power cords for all those lights!!! It really has the feel of a carnival/freakshow. Bravo! I wish there was a better shot of Lester.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

A carnival explosion of evil!! Fiendishly delightful!!


----------



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

Nice set up! Love the 3 headed hound. Very well put together!!


----------



## SCEYEDOC (Aug 12, 2007)

I like it! Also like the song choice on the video. Do you let patrons inside or they must stay behind the fence?


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

thanks everyone



morrisdirector said:


> The "Freak Show" room is a masterpiece! Is this in front of a house? Is it meant for Trick-Or-Treaters? No matter who this is for, it's AMAZING! You must need a warehouse to store all of it year round!


the freakshow room is it's own building, it's meant for tot's to explore.
a warehouse might be on the agenda this year actually.



SCEYEDOC said:


> I like it! Also like the song choice on the video. Do you let patrons inside or they must stay behind the fence?


guests are free to roam around and look at everything.


----------

